# Saying goodbye to Maya



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got a call from K State U hospital that Maya has stopped breathing. (See original post in chi chat yesterday). She started doing better last night and I allowed myself to be hopeful, but it wasn't to be. I guess the swelling in her brain was too much for her tiny body and I do believe that God took her compassionately. She wasn't in any pain and even was starting to wag her tail at the staff and try to stand. So I think she passed over peacefully. I am devastated. I have 3 dogs and this one is just my baby. You know the one you have a soft spot for. She is the one that made me love chihuahuas. She was only 1 1/2. How does a dog go from being perfectly healthy and acting totally fine to dead overnight? I just don't get it. 

Anyway, Maya was born on January 24, 2009 and was the cutest little girl. Tiny but mighty, she came into my life and brought me so much happiness. She was definitely the alpha dog and loved to run, play, jump and go with me to take the kids to school. She was not the typical stand-offish kind of chi either. She loved kids, other dogs and was really curious. She was the one I took to "take your pet to school day" as I knew she would not only behave, but love it too. I am going to miss her so much.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am speechless...*HUGS* to you..... rest in Peace little Maya..........


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Tricia my heart is just broken reading this. My jaw seriously dropped, I can not believe this! I am so sorry hon about little Maya! I feel heartbroken.  The only thing that makes it better is that she went peachfully and now she is in Heaven. My thoughts and prayers will be with you through this hard time hon. I'm so so sorry. *


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss, Maya was a sweet, beautiful little girl


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hon I am so sorry!
There are no words that can comfort
your heart at this time.
Rest In Peace little Maya Sweetheart.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im so sorry  rest in peace little one


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

O.M.G.  I don't even know what to say other than I'm so sorry. My heart is aching for you & your family. I just can't even imagine what you must be feeling. RIP sweet beautiful Maya....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so so sorry Tricia  We're praying for you guys...I can't even imagine  My heart hurts for you.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I can't believe it. I'm so sorry, my heart is just broken for you guys! I can only say i'm so sorry, and will be praying for you guys. We're here if you need us!
RIP little maya.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so very truly sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family in your time of grieving.
God Bless.
Rest in peace sweet Maya.


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Rest in peace Maya! We all know how hard it is after losing a pet, no, a family member (who just happens to have fur). We are all here for you. Keep your chin up and don't forget about Maya. One day, you two will meet again, and pick up where you left off. Cookie, Peanut and I will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so shocked, I cant believe shes gone. I'm so so so sorry for your loss.

RIP precious Maya. 

xxxx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Rest In Peace sweet girl! I can only imagine the pain you are in. She will always be in your heart.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I can't even begin to understand how you feel but my thoughts are with you and your family.

Rest in peace little Maya and run free xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.   Such devastating news. I know that your heart is broken.  We are sending our love, thoughts and prayers. RIP sweet little Maya. (((Hugs Tricia)))


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry hun... I don't know what to say. =( You'll be in my thoughts..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so so sorry.
This is heartbreaking!!
Rest in peace baby girl. xxxx


----------



## Camo'sDad (Sep 1, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Maya. :angel13:


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So very sorry...RIP Maya


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

R.I.P. sweet little Maya. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Tricia. I am so very sorry this has happened - it is just heartbreaking news.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news ((hugs))


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have my deepest sympathies Tricia. I know how much you must be hurting right now and that words are very little comfort but please know you are in my prayers. God Bless you and your family. I am so very sorry. RIP Maya


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't even know what to say 

I can't even imagine... I'm so sorry.

RIP, Pretty Maya.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so so so very sorry Tricia.. so very sorry. *hugs* I was thinking about you guys all night I wasnt expecting that to happen at all i couldnt imagine what you are going threw...


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im so sorry, iv just seen this now after posting in the other thread, very sad indeed


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweet Maya, I'm so sorry for your loss, I don't even know what to say either. RIP Maya.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Tricia.....this is just sooo devistating!!!! I am sooo soo sorry to hear about little Maya. I'm just glad she passed peacfully. Yes....she was way to young.

Lori


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet little Maya. :daisy:


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss...
r.i.p sweet lil baby girl..xxxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tricia (((((HUGS))))) I am soooooo sorry. She will be waiting for you at the Bridge with all the other little angels....R.I.P Maya


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Maya!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Quigley looks so much like my Maya.  So glad he is doing well. Thanks for all of your thoughts.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tricia do you know when you will find out the results of the necropsy? I am so sad for you


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Tricia do you know when you will find out the results of the necropsy? I am so sad for you


I think the vet said at least a week. I am going to call the clinic on Monday to verify as I didn't process a lot after they told me she stopped breathing. It was early and I was in shock. So, I think that's what they said. I really am hoping it will tell me something. Not that it changes anything, but if it was something like she had an aneurysm and there was nothing you could do, it would somehow ease the pain I think.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would imagine its just so hard not to know...:-/ I'm sure there was nothing you could have done, either, hun...but I hope whatever they tell you will somehow help you get through the days until it doesnt hurt quite so much


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my thoughts are with you , RIP Maya :angel13:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know your heart is breaking. There is nothing I can say to make it any better. Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I cant even begin to imagine your pain right now. I pray you get the answers you are looking for.

RIP sweet baby girl


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So very sad and sorry for your loss. RIP sweet little girl.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im very sorry!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

so sorry to hear of your loss. you and your family are in my prayers. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. We understand that your heart is broken into a million pieces and you're grieving deeply.  We're here for you. Bella and I send hugs to you and your family. 

*I Only Wanted You*
They say memories are golden 
Well maybe that is true. 
I never wanted memories, 
I only wanted you. 

A million times I needed you, 
A million times I cried. 
If love alone could have saved you 
You never would have died. 

In life I loved you dearly, 
In death I love you still. 
In my heart you hold a place 
No one could ever fill. 

Rest in peace, sweet Maya...


----------



## reenie (Jun 1, 2009)

I just saw this now, very sad news. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That breaks my heart  I am so sorry.


----------

